# Wool Comforter How To



## highlandview (Feb 15, 2007)

I'm interested in sewing my own comforters and stuffing with wool. This is a long way off seeing as I don't own any sheep yet. I can't find patterns or how to information. Most sewing patterns I've found are for duvet covers. I don't see those working. Any patterns or how to information would be appreciated. Also information on breeds of sheep that are best for this would be great. Thanks!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

A comforter is a quilt that is tied instead of quilted. Usually, you would use a thick batting for a comforter, too thick to quilt. You can take your wool to a processor and they will turn it into a batt for you. Just tell them you want it thick for a comforter. You can get the batt back as is, or have them put a "skin" on the front and back to help keep it from shifting. 

Lay your preshrunk backing down, then the batt, then your quilt top, just as you normally would. Begin in the center and tie the quilt using several strands of clotton floss or yarn. You can use buttons, too.


----------



## littlebird (Mar 30, 2007)

How to Make an Organic Wool Duvet 

Here's a nice article about a couple in Brittany making duvets. It's from Permaculture Magazine. They quilt theirs using a big industrial sewing machine. They're not too hard to find if you keep your eyes peeled and have the space for one. (I don't but I'm making space.  )

The thing they call a carder is in fact a picker (of course y'all know that) and it drives me crazy every time I read the thing. It makes me want to write in and have them print a correction. Am I nuts or what?


----------



## highlandview (Feb 15, 2007)

Thank you so much Maura and littlebird! I really appreciate all the good info and I'm excited to get started.


----------



## minnikin1 (Feb 3, 2003)

This wool mill video has a little clip about how they make them:

http://www.frankenmuthwoolenmill.com/images/woolenmill3.mpg

They also give some info about how to figure out how much wool is needed for a batt.


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

I saw a style in an old hippy quilting book I'm going to try. I am a beginner and chose it for simplicity. 

Basically you make small pillows from 4 inch (or so) squares. Sew them inside out,leaving a small gap. Turn right side out, stuff and close with hand stitches. Then take the seam edges and piece togethor your mini pillows.

It sounds strange but was actually pretty cute. It resembles some store bought down comforters or bed toppers. You only stuff them as fluffy as you like.

I imagine you could do a regular quilt pattern to tie to back side. Sew up the outer seam and you have a reversible. (assuming you don't prefer the simple squares look)


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Oh, HintonLady, I like that idea! It would work great if you are hand carding small bits of fibre at a time.

Please post a picture if you make one!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Hinton Laday, I beleive you are desribing a puff pillow quilt. The first quilt I made was a small one for my new baby, a puff pillow. I didn't do it the way the hippie one was done, as I figured out a faster method, but they are pretty neat.


----------

